# Monson MA show ????



## catfish (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone have the date for it yet? Should be around the end of March.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2012)

No one knows?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 12, 2012)

Give Jim Huntington a call, he organizes it. (413) 893-9268.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 12, 2012)

From my understanding the town of Monson no longer exists as we knew it last year due to the multiple tornadoes to touch down there.  From what I heard the theatre that the swap was held in, while still standing, had all it stained glass and other windows blown out and there was no sufficient insurance to make the repairs.  This is what I heard, but do not know it for a fact.  I will be up that way for a hockey game in a few weeks and will be going through the town and will be able to comment first hand when i see it.

Joe


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 12, 2012)

Jim Hunting called me and told me the meet is on. The building that the meet is held in is all fixed and he has it reserved. I don't have the date on me but I believe he said March 25th. I will confirm that tonight and post it back here and in the swap meet section. The town of Monson did get some heavy damage but is being rebuilt. Jim is very excited about the show this year and I hope people will support him and the show that he has done for 15 years. We will be getting flyers for the show out to regulars shortly and the complete info will also be on my website on the "Upcomming Events" page.
 I hope to see you all there, you too Catfish.


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> Jim Hunting called me and told me the meet is on. The building that the meet is held in is all fixed and he has it reserved. I don't have the date on me but I believe he said March 25th. I will confirm that tonight and post it back here and in the swap meet section. The town of Monson did get some heavy damage but is being rebuilt. Jim is very excited about the show this year and I hope people will support him and the show that he has done for 15 years. We will be getting flyers for the show out to regulars shortly and the complete info will also be on my website on the "Upcomming Events" page.
> I hope to see you all there, you too Catfish.




Ken,   Thanks for the info. I'm glad the show is going to happen.  Always a good meet.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 12, 2012)

*I'll second that.....*

Any CABE members within 100 mile should attend, it's worth the drive. Jim puts on a great swap and I always find good stuff there. Last year the attendance was kind of low but if people don't show up it could disappear. Support your local swap.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've set up there the past few years and always sell a bunch.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 17, 2012)

Love the Monson show! Takes a few hours for me to get there, but I always do!


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Best show around, I'll be there!


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2012)

SCHWINNRAY69 said:


> Best show around, I'll be there!




Sounds like a good Show! I hope a lot of people show up. And set up!


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2013)

catfish said:


> Anyone have the date for it yet? Should be around the end of March.




Will there be a 2013 Monson show?


----------



## highship (Jan 2, 2013)

I spoke to Jim about a month ago and he said it would be in March.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2013)

highship said:


> I spoke to Jim about a month ago and he said it would be in March.




Thanks good to know!  Thanks !


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2013)

This is getting closer. Get your bikes and parts ready!!!!


----------

